# "NBA Style" Embroidered Patch W/ Logo



## BriSco (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello All,

I sell custom "NBA Style" Jerseys which are currently lacking a key detail that I feel will differentiate us from other small scale manufacturers.

I am speaking about the embroidered "patch style" labels which can be found on most professional sports jerseys, left of front, along the bottom hemline.

See thumbnail for example . . . 

We want a label about the size of a business card, custom embroidered with our logo which is quality enough to sit on the front of the jersey.

Any thoughts?

Thanks!

-Scott


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

I made a contact with woven labels that are heat pressed....they were at Long Beach ISS...I'll look up the info and post it.


----------



## BriSco (Feb 25, 2008)

Screenanator said:


> ...I'll look up the info and post it.


That sounds great! I would Really Appreciate that info. Thanks for the effort!


----------



## scpromos (May 27, 2006)

Check out CBF Lables. I'm sure they can help.


----------



## BriSco (Feb 25, 2008)

Louie - That's awsome man - Exactly what I'm looking for - I emailed them my Logo and requested a quote - Their 1,000 unit minimum is a bit more than I was hoping for. I was hopping for closer to 250 (Maybe I'm just aiming too low? 

Any good resources that would work with a lower count?


----------



## kodac713 (Jul 18, 2007)

BriSco said:


> Louie - That's awsome man - Exactly what I'm looking for - I emailed them my Logo and requested a quote - Their 1,000 unit minimum is a bit more than I was hoping for. I was hopping for closer to 250 (Maybe I'm just aiming too low?
> 
> Any good resources that would work with a lower count?


I work with a company Called ITC labels theyre minimum is in the thousands as well. I think your aiming to low. They have to run them off a spool so just to get the machine running is an ordel. The place is called ITC Lables located in Manhattan NY. Phone is 212 684 3696


----------



## scpromos (May 27, 2006)

BriSco said:


> Louie - That's awsome man - Exactly what I'm looking for - I emailed them my Logo and requested a quote - Their 1,000 unit minimum is a bit more than I was hoping for. I was hopping for closer to 250 (Maybe I'm just aiming too low?
> 
> Any good resources that would work with a lower count?


Glad I could help. Like kodac713 said, by the time that machine gets going there's already a 1,000 done. That will pretty much be the standard minimum.


----------



## alien123 (May 4, 2012)

Check out this DragonFly2u, I found some of my favourite NBA team patches


----------

